# First time in my Life, no easter egg.



## veganlass (Apr 21, 2011)

For as long as I remember I have either been given or bought an easter egg. Now diabetic I cannot.. sad.Life's a bummer.


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 21, 2011)

There are some shops that sell diabetic easter eggs. Can't tell you how they taste mind you, as I've only just been diagnosed


----------



## Kim23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Diabetic chocolate is disgusting!! Its also if eaten a bit much causes laxative effects - well known in diabetes world. Anything diabetic like sweet is not very nice at all so I'd stay away. When you diabetic it doesn't mean your not allowed anything - I was taught never to think that or you'll feel down. You can have it but just small amount - maybe have a bit of someone elses so your not tempted to have more than a little bit


----------



## FM001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Diabetes doesn't stop you enjoying a Easter Egg, buy one as usual and break off small amounts each time and savour each mouthful, I can make one last several days.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 21, 2011)

veganlass said:


> For as long as I remember I have either been given or bought an easter egg. Now diabetic I cannot.. sad.Life's a bummer.


Actually you can choose to eat some, you just have to balance it in with your overall diet.  If you only eat a little bit it isn't going to do you horrific harm - it's just a case of can you only eat just a little bit?

From a diabetic point of view, a slice of white bread with butter is probably more damage causing then a couple of chunks of chocolate.

Diabetes UK did offer some Easter Egg Guidance.

The biggest problem with chocolate is that it's mostly going to become weight gain (and you have worked hard to get it off).


----------



## vince13 (Apr 21, 2011)

I saw my consultant on Tuesday and complained about not being able to have chocolate any more.  His advice was to "treat yourself from time to time or life wouldn't be worth living" and I'm going to take him at his word this weekend and treat myself to either some Thorntons Chox or a nice Easter egg - I know it should be dark chocolate but I don't like that at all so - here goes - can I show that I still have some will-power and only eat a couple of chunks at a time (per day I mean !) ?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 21, 2011)

From what I've heard, chocolate is only medium GI because of all the fat slowing absorption of the carbs.  Any fruit or nuts in it will also lower the GI.  (I had a Ritter Sport Mandel (whole almonds) bar the other day -- it was gorgeous!)  I hate to think how that translates into GL for a whole Easter egg, however. 

And I agree that so-called "diabetic" sweets are a con -- they raise your BG just the same, and have a laxative effect besides.  Far better to eat ordinary sweets in moderation.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 21, 2011)

There is very little chocolate to an Easter egg. After all it's hollow 
Just portion it out and have some nuts with it as well then the impact is minimal.
I was told as a child to eat sweets and chocolate, but to eat them after a main meal so the blood sugar would not be so bad. Like others, I was told if I didn't eat them then I would crave them more then go overboard with them and be ill.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Apr 21, 2011)

I say get one, its occasions like these that is OK to treat yourself.........as mentioned, have small pieces, eat it with a meal, but to be honest its sometimes quite hard not to devour it in one go........


----------



## Copepod (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't deprive yourself. Just make it last longer. Makes the enjoyment last longer.


----------



## lizabetic (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got a Green & Blacks Dark Chocolate Egg for easter! 
I seem to be fine with chocolate on the diabetes front, to my knowledge it doesn't make me higher than most other foods! I think its the whole GI slow release thing. 

I've always been deprived of eggs, lol. Since i've been coeliac my whole life my relatives would just give me monies or gifts. Obviously I got one from my mum and occasionally a dairy milk one from my aunt & uncle. In the last few years its obviously got even worse since the diabetes...! 

I never liked chocolate that much til I was diabetic though :/


----------



## SusieGriff (Apr 21, 2011)

I ditto all the above!!! I've tried diabetic chocolate, people bought it for me at christmas, just after I was diagnosed !!! It tasted like plastic.  anyway my DSN said exactly the same as the others, have it! little by little, it won't kill you !! enjoy and Happy Easter !! (((Hug)))


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 21, 2011)

I caved! Like Liz I have a Green & Blacks dark choccy Easter Egg sitting on my dresser staring at me and sending waves of "go on, you know you want to" at me.

I'll be spending my Saturday helping some young pals of mine from a local school paint designs on hard boiled eggs which they will then roll down a convenient hill. We're having a treasure hunt as well with Cadbury's Creme Eggs hidden about the garden. I've been making little yellow ducks and chucks with some left over wool to tie them to.

See me, I'm just a big kid I am.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2011)

The Co-op have cadbury's creme eggs at 6 for ?1.45 at the moment...

Everyone else is right - 'diabetic' chocolate has just as many carbs as ordinary and it doesn't make much difference to the glucose release from ordinary chocolate. Probably things like 'diabetic' fruit drops are better than ordinary sugary ones, but you'd be paying a premium over non-targeted 'sugar-free' fruit drops for no reason. I think companies shouldn't be allowed to use the word on their products as it's VERY misleading.


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2011)

Dont be too hard on yourself, we can have choccy just not in huge amounts, ive bought a caramel one and its still in one piece been in the fridge since Saturday.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 21, 2011)

I got some sugar free fruit drops a few weeks ago, had just 2 and it turned me into a gas machine, and a loud stinky one at that!!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 21, 2011)

Stocked up on running trousers, socks, leather gardening gloves and chocolate snack sticks at Aldi today


----------



## Proudspirit (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, Its really hard when you are fist diagnosed to know what to do but i like the others just dont have loads of eggs, just either a small one or just 1 creme egg, more to do with my diet and the calories than the chocolate! 
Enjoy Easter 
Julie x


----------



## Mark T (Apr 21, 2011)

Based on this thread I've brought myself a small bar (35g) of Green and Blacks Butterscotch for the Easter weekend.

Hopefully I haven?t just set any chocoholics off


----------



## Northerner (Apr 21, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Based on this thread I've brought myself a small bar (35g) of Green and Blacks Butterscotch for the Easter weekend.
> 
> Hopefully I haven?t just set any chocoholics off



I'm afraid I went for the aforementioned creme eggs


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 21, 2011)

as others have said you can indulge now and again, but if you are being extra good this year then I ask you one thing, make it your last no egg easter! I have bought the wife one, not sure if I am getting one, but will help her with hers if I have too/am allowed! Most things can be included in our routines with our medicines etc. Chin up!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I'm afraid I went for the aforementioned creme eggs



Alan - I have just realised that I don';t think I could eat a creme egg any more - all that gooey sicky stuff in the middle - yet a year ago would have loved them. isn't it funny how the D changes things!

I probably will be eating a whole hollow cadburys egg though - but will portion it out and try to be good. ...thats if hubby buys me one!


----------



## katie (Apr 21, 2011)

No one has bought me an egg  They probably think I'm too old for one 

I will buy myself one if no one else does 

for me it's cadbury's or nothing (unless it's expensive dark chocolate!)


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 21, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Alan - I have just realised that I don';t think I could eat a creme egg any more - all that gooey sicky stuff in the middle - yet a year ago would have loved them. isn't it funny how the D changes things!



I had a Creme Egg McFlurry about 10 years ago (probably within a year of being diagnosed).  To my taste it was revolting.  But the Peppermint McFlurries we get at Christmas under various brandings are divine, as are the strawberry ones in summer.  As I once said in a thread on EmailDiscussions, if the peppermint ones were a permanent fixture my BG control would be seriously endangered.  

The McFlurry I really miss is the Cappucino one they once had.


----------



## casey (Apr 21, 2011)

katie said:


> No one has bought me an egg  They probably think I'm too old for one
> 
> I will buy myself one if no one else does
> 
> for me it's cadbury's or nothing (unless it's expensive dark chocolate!)



Same here Katie. Hubby will not buy me an egg, so i have bought my own.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 22, 2011)

I told my OH that I didn't want Easter eggs this year but now this post has made me change my mind.....but OH has said that I didn't want my eggs so I'm having to keep asking for them (I thinking I'm regressing to being a 2 year old in the way that I keep demanding my Easter eggs)


----------



## veganlass (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow this topic has hit a note with everyone.

I ended up buying 2 small bars of free from choc bars from sainsburys. Ate 2 squares yesterday (shared with mu dogs too, tiny amount). Plan to have a bit more this evening.

The free from Easter eggs in Sainsburys have sold out. H&B do some too and after easter they will be in the sale if they is some left. 

Trouble is I have a weak will power..


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Wow this topic has hit a note with everyone.
> 
> I ended up buying 2 small bars of free from choc bars from sainsburys. Ate 2 squares yesterday (shared with mu dogs too, tiny amount). Plan to have a bit more this evening.
> 
> ...



Well done - try to stay strong though! 

I thought ordinary chocolate was poisonous for dogs?  Can't remember the reason why!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2011)

Theobromine in chocolate is poisonous to dogs, but it is dose dependent, so one square for a big dog might be OK.


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Theobromine in chocolate is poisonous to dogs, but it is dose dependent, so one square for a big dog might be OK.



I was told by my vet that any amount is poisionus to any dog, its whether the dog is in good health which helps counteracts the effects, so a big dog in poor health can get poisioned with the same amount that a small dog would


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 22, 2011)

apparently, mum's got me a mini egg egg - I love mini eggs!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2011)

AileenCJ said:


> I was told by my vet that any amount is poisionus to any dog, its whether the dog is in good health which helps counteracts the effects, so a big dog in poor health can get poisioned with the same amount that a small dog would



Agreed, no amount of chocolate is good for dogs, and it's very difficult to keep chocolate out of dog reach once they know there's some about. Just didn't want to imply that Veganlass had poisoned her dogs!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Agreed, no amount of chocolate is good for dogs, and it's very difficult to keep chocolate out of dog reach once they know there's some about. Just didn't want to imply that Veganlass had poisoned her dogs!



Neither did I!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2011)

I find the whole Easter egg thing a bit bewildering, personally. I've never had them - my parents would be much more likely to get me a book than chocolate eggs, so they've never been something I've gone crazy over. They're mostly a false economy, anyway - you get more bang for your buck if you just buy proper chocolate. If anyone hasn't tried it, I highly recommend Lindt's 70% with a touch of sea salt. Gorgeous, and you only need a couple of squares


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2011)

Also, I'm sorry, but creme eggs are revolting! Never been able to stomach them, myself


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> Also, I'm sorry, but creme eggs are revolting! Never been able to stomach them, myself



We'll see how I get on with the one currently in my stomach then!  Actually, my favourite small eggs were little praline eggs from M&S years ago, but they stopped selling them.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 22, 2011)

Pralines? Now you're talking my language


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2011)

We're waiting until after Easter, when the price per weight of chocolate in eggs often goes below price of bars.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2011)

Copepod said:


> We're waiting until after Easter, when the price per weight of chocolate in eggs often goes below price of bars.



Makes sense! My Co-op has loads of them left, I doubt if they'll shift half of them!


----------



## Kim23 (Apr 22, 2011)

Chocolate is poisonious to dogs - I work in a vets and the result is not nice. But it mostly depends on size of the dog to the ratio it has eaten and what exact percentage it is etc. Dogs go nuts for anything sweet smelling so this is why they are forever trying to get most 'human' food.


----------



## veganlass (Apr 22, 2011)

Luckily I  give a tiny amount with my ill effects to my dogs. It depends on the size of the dog in relation to the amount.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 22, 2011)

You *can have an easter egg*! Or anything else.

It's the quantities you have to watch out for. 

I've just made a Yorkie bar last me a week. One chunk a day after main din dins.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (Apr 22, 2011)

A dietician told me not to eat diabetic chocolate as it's bulked up with saturated fats - apparently harmful to diabetics. I was told it was actually safer to have a square of ordinary chocolate instead of its diabetic equivalent.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We'll see how I get on with the one currently in my stomach then!  Actually, my favourite small eggs were little praline eggs from M&S years ago, but they stopped selling them.



you've gotta try the caramel double crunch bunnies!  they're MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Lairyfairy (Apr 23, 2011)

Funnily enough I had a Thornton's diabetic chocolate bar a couple of weeks ago and expected it to be horrible, but in fact I rather liked it.  It wasn't too sweet as most sugar replacement products tend to be, and the sugar part of the carb content was far far lower than normal chocolate.


----------



## Lairyfairy (Apr 23, 2011)

I also had a M&S turkish delight bar a week or two ago as I remembered having one before and thinking it was gorgeous.  Now, not having sweet things for a few months, it was so sickly I couldn't eat it


----------



## SusanOF (Apr 23, 2011)

veganlass said:


> For as long as I remember I have either been given or bought an easter egg. Now diabetic I cannot.. sad.Life's a bummer.



My previous consultant, he's since retired, used to say "it's a low sugar not a no sugar diet". Buy your Easter egg and enjoy!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 23, 2011)

Lairyfairy said:


> I also had a M&S turkish delight bar a week or two ago as I remembered having one before and thinking it was gorgeous.  Now, not having sweet things for a few months, it was so sickly I couldn't eat it



I used to love turkish delight (even made some as a kid), but now I (and the friend who lives next door) agree with those who reckon that it's like eating sweetened soap.


----------



## traceycat (Apr 23, 2011)

i didnt get an easter egg as i told oh and family not to but now after reading these threads i mite but a wee creme egg tomorro, mmmm i love them, well i did a year ago anyways


----------



## AJLang (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow I'm so happy I've woken up with a mildly low sugar......which means that I can eaten some of my mini creme eggs without any guilt whatsoever!!!!!


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 24, 2011)

I've had another of those mini thorntons eggs and then did an hours gardening - blood sugar 6.3 now so far so good!


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I had an Easter egg and a hot cross bun - but don't think I will do this again any time soon - it resulted in me feeling incredibly tired and ended up sleeping and sleeping and sleeping away most of the day - not sure if this is because I have been on a low gi diet for so long - with the exception of the hypo food on Thursday.

Just done another 5k and am feeling much more awake today!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2011)

It's probably different for you, but I find a snack of bun or chocolate before / during / after a run / bike ride / kayak paddle works well for me 

I haven't run yet today, but cycled 2 miles to river, kayaked 2 miles, then cycled 2 miles home. More cycling / walking / running later when it cools down a bit.


----------



## lucy123 (Apr 25, 2011)

~The kayaking sounds lovely Copepod - I really enjoy the water when the sun is out - did my practice run at Darley Park where my actual race for life is today - and the water was beautiful to look at rather than just pavements. I did find the running on bumpy grass harder though - there must be 5 different surfaces to run on for this race! Coudln't have picked a harder site if I tried!

Sorry everyone - gone a bit off thread here - but it did start with the easter egg!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 25, 2011)

Continuing with ways to justify Easter eggs....

Darley Park looks lovely, Lucy - varied terrain makes running so more interesting. The key things for running on "bumpy grass" are to keep knees and ankles flexible. In dry conditions, mud will be hard and there won't be anything slippery. I vary the shoes I wear for orienteering / Parkruns - dry paths / urban O - regular running / training shoes; mud / slippery paths / forest O - trail shoes. 

If you want a fast time, you need a tarmac course. But, personally, I prefer to enjoy the surroundings than be ultra competitive, although it's always nice to beat by last time or to get a better age grade than a younger female friend.


----------



## PhilT (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought myself 2 tubes of Cadbury's mini eggs, I can eat a few at a time so i don't go too high.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 26, 2011)

Mine is still sitting on the dresser, but only because I forgot to take it with me when I headed for Spain. No doubt I'll get to it tonight.


----------



## cath12134 (Apr 27, 2011)

Have a bit of chocolaate if you wish, if I feel like some I have some after a meal occasionally, I tend to stick with really dark chocolate (85% cocoa) with no dairy added because I don't 'do' dairy, a couple of squares of that and I'm happy


----------



## scanz (May 1, 2011)

I had an After Eight Easter egg and a dark chocolate Lindt bunny. Egg was lush and still have half the bunny left as I've only been having bits as part of my evening meal . The egg spiked me a little, but the After Eight sweets themselves didn't and nor does the bunny. 

I have to say as well that in general I still allow myself a bit of chocolate now and then, always make it as part of a meal (lunch or dinner) and it's the perfect thing before/after exercising . 2 finger kit-kat's are perfect, as are Freddo bars! Definitely recommend these if you have chocolate craving, just make it part of your meal.


----------



## Zuckerkranke (May 1, 2011)

I ate a small bar of Kinder chocolate and it caused no spikes whatsoever.  I'm happy.


----------



## Tezzz (May 2, 2011)

veganlass said:


> For as long as I remember I have either been given or bought an easter egg. Now diabetic I cannot.. sad.Life's a bummer.



Yes you can!

I would have some as a desert after meals. (Meal will lower GI of chocolate!)


----------

